# Ibra accelera, per il recupero e per il rinnovo.



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, Ibrahimovic continua a spingere: si sta allenando tutti i giorni per provare a tornare il prima possibile. Difficile dire se riuscirà a bruciare le tappe. Ma resterà in rossonero con un nuovo contratto che verrà firmato dopo l'annuncio della permanenza di Maldini e Massara.


----------



## GP7 (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Ibrahimovic continua a spingere: si sta allenando tutti i giorni per provare a tornare il prima possibile. Difficile dire se riuscirà a bruciare le tappe. Ma resterà in rossonero con un nuovo contratto che verrà firmato dopo l'annuncio della permanenza di Maldini e Massara.


Giusto per capire, sta storia che Ibra accelera per il recupero e che si allena tutti i giorni dobbiamo leggerla da qui al 2023?
Anche perché uno come lui si allenerà tutti i giorni anche dopo il ritiro..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Giugno 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Giusto per capire, sta storia che Ibra accelera per il recupero e che si allena tutti i giorni dobbiamo leggerla da qui al 2023?
> Anche perché uno come lui si allenerà tutti i giorni anche dopo il ritiro..


 Orizio che tra l’altro, vedendo il mercato fermo con i tuoi obbiettivi che stanno andando altrove, fa solo girare le balle.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Giugno 2022)

“Niente colpo in avanti, sta rientrando Ibra”


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Giugno 2022)

nella nostra situazione, sembra proprio una presa per il culo.
ma chissenefrega di sto matusalemme, non fa una partita buona da 18 mesi.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Ibrahimovic continua a spingere: si sta allenando tutti i giorni per provare a tornare il prima possibile. Difficile dire se riuscirà a bruciare le tappe. Ma resterà in rossonero con un nuovo contratto che verrà firmato dopo l'annuncio della permanenza di Maldini e Massara.



.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Ibrahimovic continua a spingere: si sta allenando tutti i giorni per provare a tornare il prima possibile. Difficile dire se riuscirà a bruciare le tappe. Ma resterà in rossonero con un nuovo contratto che verrà firmato dopo l'annuncio della permanenza di Maldini e Massara.


8 mesi da fine maggio significa che prima di fine gennaio è impossibile che rientri. Considerando l'età e che non avrà fatto la preparazione dubito che lo vedremo prima di fine febbraio..


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 8 mesi da fine maggio significa che prima di fine gennaio è impossibile che rientri. Considerando l'età e che non avrà fatto la preparazione dubito che lo vedremo prima di fine febbraio..


Contro l'Inter ci sarà.
Calhanoglu deve partire con l'ambulanza


----------

